# Median, Standardabweichung



## Affi (18. Okt 2005)

Hallo, also ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich soll einen Mittelwert, Standardabweichung und Median einer Zahlenreihe in einer Datei programmieren und ich habe absolut keine Ahnung, wie ich anfangen soll. Kann mir hier jemand helfen? Die Formeln habe ich mir schon herausgesucht, aber bei der Umsetzung flockt es noch nicht so ganz. Bitte um Hilfe !!!! Lieben Gruß Frolic


----------



## Kostian (18. Okt 2005)

1.  eine Arraylist oder so einlesen. 

2. Den entsprechenden Container sortieren. 

3. Median direkt ablesen. 

4. Alle Werte im Container aufsummieren und anschließend durch die Anzahl der Werte teilen, um den Mittelwert zu bestimmen. 

5. Für jeden Werte das Quadrat der Abweichung vom Mittelwert bestimmen und aufsummieren. Anschließend durch n*(n-1) teilen (n = Anzahl der Werte) und abschließend die Wurzel ziehen, um die Standardabweichung zu erhalten. 

Fertig.


----------



## SnooP (18. Okt 2005)

Schreibe eine Klasse die aus einer Datei die Zahlen einliest und in ein Array packt...

Schreibe Methoden, die das Array als Grundlage nimmt und die entsprechenden Formeln umsetzt.
Fang am besten mit dem Mittelwert an... der sollte ja doch recht einfach sein.

Danach musst du beides kombinieren...

jetzt hast du nen Anfang  - den Rest muss man bei Hausaufgaben alleine machen.


----------



## Guest (18. Okt 2005)

Sollen wir dem Armen nicht helfen ;-) !! Sonst steht der morgen doof in der Schule da  :lol: 

Also, so kannst Du anfangen:

public static void main(String [] args) f 
int n = 10000; // Anzahl der Zufallszahlen 
double [] zufall ; // Die Referenz des Zufallszahlenvektors 
double standardabw; 
double mittelwert; 
double min, max; // Die zu berechnenden Werte 
double sum; // Eine Hilfvariable fuer die Summenbildung 
int i ; // Ein Schleifenzaehler 

sö könntest du anfangen


----------



## SnooP (19. Okt 2005)

hm... so würde ich nu gar nicht anfangen  ... was haben die zufallszahlen zu tun? warum brauch in in der main variablen wie mittelwert etc.? Das ist doch kein Anfang!  .. ich glaub das verwirrt jetzt eher... warum wird ein Schleifenzähler benötigt? 

Mach erstmal ne Methode zum Einlesen der Zahlenreihe, die automatisch das zeug auch in ein Array packt... danach schreibste drei Methoden für Mittelwert etc.
die kannste dann in der main nacheinander aufrufen und ausgeben lassen...


----------



## Affi (19. Okt 2005)

Hey Snoop, 

hört sich gut an. Könntest Du mir wohl den Anfang schreiben, dann schreibe ich die Methoden ??!! Lieben Gruß Affi


----------

